# F-250 or Chevy Silverado 2500 HD?



## DurtyDawgs47 (Jun 16, 2005)

Well I drive an 03 mustang, and even though im a girl, im done with the whole car thing... so my parents have buckled and are lettin me get a truck!!! finally....im so excited. Im a chevy/ford kinda girl.. dont really matter to me as long as it aint foreign, 2 wheel drive or a dodge, but dont get me wrong, dodge is nice but i had rather just not have one, never had a dodge so its just not in the family. If i go with the ford im gettin a 4 door f250 v8 power stroke diesal FX4... if i go with the chevy itll be a chevy silverado  2500 hd z71. i like em both and am interested to hear what yall gotta say... so which one guys?


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 16, 2005)

Any more questions?


----------



## DurtyDawgs47 (Jun 16, 2005)

That is pretty awesome!!! you gonna help me get that emblem too?


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 16, 2005)

No problem.  I know the source.

The Snakeman


----------



## DurtyDawgs47 (Jun 16, 2005)

dang, thats really cool... ill definitely be gettin that on my truck.. but you  know you can do the same stuff with a chevrolet!


----------



## southernclay (Jun 16, 2005)

Chevy and then let me borrow it


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 16, 2005)

DurtyDawgs47 said:
			
		

> but you  know you can do the same stuff with a chevrolet!


But who would want to?

The Snakeman


----------



## DurtyDawgs47 (Jun 16, 2005)

true, but still aint heard anything good for my decision makin! oh and southern clay, ill be sure to keep you in mind!    <---- he's my hero lol


----------



## jason308 (Jun 17, 2005)

Durty- GET A CHEVY!!!!! There aint a Ford on the road especially a 250 that will ride like a Chevy. Take a test drive and you'll know what I mean. The interiors are more well designed, they are more powerful, hold up better and look a whole heap better than any Ford out there. But if you do buy a Ford make sure you have some way to keep your hands warm in the winter when you have to push it!!!


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 17, 2005)

Seriously, why do you need a truck that big?  Unless you're going to be pullin' somethin' or haulin' somethin', there's no need to go the 3/4 ton route.  I bought my F-250 strictly for haulin' tractors and horses.  For everyday drivin', it's way too much truck, although I thoroughly enjoy driving it.  For everyday driving, a 1/2 ton is more than enough truck.  My wife has a 2002 F-150 SuperCrew as her everyday driver, and absolutely loves it.

If you don't have a preference between Ford and Chevy, you would be well advised to take advantage of the "employee price" promotion that Chevy has going now.  But then, you get what you pay for.  

The Snakeman


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 17, 2005)

jason308 said:
			
		

> There aint a Ford on the road especially a 250 that will ride like a Chevy.


If you're buying a truck based on the way it "rides"..........you don't want a truck.  By a car.

The Snakeman


----------



## Buzz (Jun 17, 2005)

Snakeman said:
			
		

> If you're buying a truck based on the way it "rides"..........you don't want a truck.  By a car.
> 
> The Snakeman



Amen...  That is why I also have a Honda.


----------



## jason308 (Jun 17, 2005)

Snakeman said:
			
		

> If you're buying a truck based on the way it "rides"..........you don't want a truck.  By a car.
> 
> The Snakeman



I ain't saying you buy a truck based solely on how it rides but it sure does help on a long haul. There are many more pluses to buying a Chevy, I won't even get started. My best friend's father sold his 99 Z71 just like mine and bought an F250 with a gas motor and cusses the day he ever did that. He got a whale of a deal on the truck, and his son talked him into it. Now he wishes he never had made the switch. He also has a gooseneck trailer and a tractor he pulls regularly and usually on the road and he told me when I was looking for a 2500 that there aint a trailer that his Ford will pull that my 1/2 ton Chevy won't pull equally. Naturally that's different with a diesel but pound for pound you can't buy a better truck than a Chevy. We could argue this for years and never change each other's minds. And about the ride thing any human being with sense would rather have a smoother ride. Male or Female.   Not to mention the Chevys look a whole heap better than any Ford out there.


----------



## Duramax (Jun 17, 2005)

I think my avatar says it all!  I am a GMC/Chevy man all the way.  I do not know where you are located but, if you were close I would let you see what a DURAMAX was all about!!!

Duramax


----------



## DurtyDawgs47 (Jun 17, 2005)

well guys, im done with the car stage. i dont want a truck for haulin or nothin unless its my four wheeler. i just want a big truck. papa has a gmc sierra but i just dont like it, i want something big... i went and test drove an f250 that had a 3 inch lift and 38's on it and it just felt sooo sooo right! the dealer said i looked pretty big toebig toebig toebig toe sexy drivin that thing. duramax... im from gainesville ga


----------



## DurtyDawgs47 (Jun 17, 2005)

here some pics of a "friends" truck.. lol, i might be stayin with this guy in the next week or so... so i might just wait and drive his....


----------



## DurtyDawgs47 (Jun 17, 2005)

sorry had to throw the boat pic in for kicks! but he blew his motor and is lookin at $10,000 to fix it


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 17, 2005)

DurtyDawgs....another thing to consider......are Mommy and Daddy going to pay all the operating cost of this new truck?  Even with a diesel engine, the best mileage you can hope for is 17-18 mpg.  With the cost of diesel well over $2.00 a gallon, you're talking about a lot of money in fuel cost.  Oil change services for a diesel engine run close to $100 a shot at a dealership, compared to about $40 for a gas engine (just examples, your actual price may vary).

Based on your age, I hope you are planning on going to college.  Parking on college campuses is at a premium.  Finding a place to park "Moby Dick" won't always be a breeze.

Not trying to talk you out of what you want, just trying to get you to see the practical side of things.

If you just want to look good, I'll let you borrow the Snakemobile.  Can't get any better lookin' than that.

The Snakeman


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Don't forget the price breaks GMC/Chevy have going on right now.  I would not have a chevy, becuase of the looks, but GMC is a different story.  Matter of fact, I have been looking at them this morning.  The bug is biting me and biting harder everyday.


----------



## Trizey (Jun 17, 2005)

FORD


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2005)

Are you gay?  That should answer your question as to which one to get!   I understand the new Fords already have the nice stickers on them.  But they are rainbow colors!


----------



## GAGE (Jun 17, 2005)

Chevy!    I would rather drive my Duramax then anything else!    Aside from the gas mileage, it  ride's   great and it is plenty fast!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 17, 2005)

jason308 said:
			
		

> Durty- GET A CHEVY!!!!! There aint a Ford on the road especially a 250 that will ride like a Chevy.




That is because Chevy has an Independant Front Suspension. Ford has a Solid Front Axle. With that said I like the Chevy. You can get an Allison Trans, but you said you wouldn't be hauling much so that wouldn't make a huge difference.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 17, 2005)

Snakeman said:
			
		

> Based on your age, I hope you are planning on going to college.  Parking on college campuses is at a premium.  Finding a place to park "Moby Dick" won't always be a breeze.
> 
> Not trying to talk you out of what you want, just trying to get you to see the practical side of things.




Being a college student I will say that is a VERY valid point. You will NOT be able to park in 90% of college parking spaces. They are barely large enough for a regular full size. Therefore you are forced to park somewhere where you can take two spaces which will be the greatest distance from where you are going. 

With that being said a big truck will get you some looks.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jun 17, 2005)

Dustin Pate said:
			
		

> That is because Chevy has an Independant Front Suspension. Ford has a Solid Front Axle. With that said I like the Chevy. You can get an Allison Trans, but you said you wouldn't be hauling much so that wouldn't make a huge difference.


Thats right,Ford still uses a truck front end under the Super Duty Trucks.
No cv joints on those trucks.


----------



## DurtyDawgs47 (Jun 17, 2005)

well i got 2 jobs and yes they will be helpin me through college, but im goin to gainesville college and there wont be a problem there, atleast with the parking... that college is about as country as it gets.... as for the chevy discounts my papa retired from there so i can get them anytime, and on top of what theyre offering right now. i just think those fords look pretty sexy, but yall are right the whole design of the chevy is better. ive always noticed the interior was better too...


----------



## PFDR1 (Jun 17, 2005)

From an news show I watched last night on TV if you want to Burn down your house or anything else for that matter, then just buy you a FORD and park it in the garage and turn it off. Sometime in the Night it will catch fire due to the Cruise Control Censor or whatever that part was that had to deal with the cruise control. And you will wake up minus a house and a truck.   Wish I would have caught the name of the program but I'm sure that I am not the only one that watched it.


----------



## labman (Jun 17, 2005)

I traded an F250 super duty in on a new 2500HD chevy and it rides so much better than the ford. The ford set up higher then the chevy, I would buy the chevy again over the ford.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jun 17, 2005)

Them big ole chevy trucks with them little tires look like an elephant on roller skates.They just ugly


----------



## lab (Jun 17, 2005)

Who makes that moter in the chevy? Is it a jap. motor?  Remember she wants american.


----------



## jason308 (Jun 17, 2005)

Far as I know, Chevy does. It ain't funded by homos thats for sure!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 17, 2005)

lab said:
			
		

> Who makes that moter in the chevy? Is it a jap. motor?  Remember she wants american.




Then she won't be driving anything. I don't think any WHOLE vehicle is made within the USA.


----------



## jason308 (Jun 17, 2005)

Agreed, no whole vehicle is made in the U.S. anymore. I thought the motor was though. Anyhow, at least I feel sure that I am not supporting homos. If the other companies support those folks, at least they keep it to themselves and ain't "Friendly".


----------



## goob (Jun 17, 2005)

*yup*

im lookin at a 99 F-350. my dad drives a dodge and ma drives a chevy. i caint say nothing. you would definately have to get a booster seat to see over the wheel!


----------



## lab (Jun 17, 2005)

the duramax is made by Isuzu


----------



## Big M (Jun 17, 2005)

If i had to owne  a Chevy,I would ride Marta  I have owne them all dodge ,ford ,chevy.
Ford works best for me (2005 F-250 PSD crew cab, by the way the 6.0 psd will smoke the the duramax


----------



## DurtyDawgs47 (Jun 17, 2005)

lol,well yall i think the chevy's winnin out here.   and about the "short" comment brad, that was pretty cute,   i might be short but i got some legs and an tail to sit me up as high as i need to be, you said it yourself   . aint never had noo problem seein over the wheel of a big truck, so thanks for the advice! definitely wont put it to use


----------



## Buzz (Jun 17, 2005)

IF I am not mistaken the F250 powerstroke outsells the GM by a wide margin.


----------



## firebiker (Jun 18, 2005)

I personally like all trucks (Dodge,Chevy,Ford)   I drive a Silverado HD 2500   and would not trade it for nothing else or less. whatever you get, get a extended cab you will love the extra room.


----------



## GAGE (Jun 18, 2005)

Perry Hayes said:
			
		

> Them big ole chevy trucks with them little tires look like an elephant on roller skates.They just ugly




Answer...   BFG 285/75/16 All Terrains!     Problem solved!


----------



## DurtyDawgs47 (Jun 18, 2005)

firebiker said:
			
		

> I personally like all trucks (Dodge,Chevy,Ford)   I drive a Silverado HD 2500   and would not trade it for nothing else or less. whatever you get, get a extended cab you will love the extra room.




well ill definitely be gettin a 4-door, them single cabs just dont look as good as 4.


----------



## DurtyDawgs47 (Jun 19, 2005)

although it would be too long to go trail ridin....


----------



## Duramax (Jun 20, 2005)

here is something else to think about.  While ford has a solid front axle, how many off road racers have solid front axles?  You get more wheel travel with an independent front suspension.  As far as a ford 6.0 out running a DURAMAX, I about choked on my drink when I read that. stock to stock it won't happen.  Dont forget that the auto transmissions in the fords are junk!!!  I get 19.5 miles to gallon on my diesel.  It has 285 tires on it.  It looks right!  The gasser gm trucks have more power than the 5.4 in the fords. GM 1500 has the 5.3, 2500hd has the 6.0 and the 8.1.  you can get the allison in the 8.1, but not the 6.0.  Just something to keep in mind!

Duramax


----------



## DurtyDawgs47 (Jun 20, 2005)

duramax, you got any pics of your truck?


----------



## Duramax (Jun 20, 2005)

I do have pics but none on here to send you.  Let me paint a pic for you.

It is ex-cab 4x4 2500HD short bed.  Tinted windows.  Pewter in color. Diamond plate tool box, bed rails.  American eagle 16x8 589 wheels, explorer X-terrains 285/75/16.  Truck has been leveled in front to sit right with the rear.

Ask AL33 what it looks like he has seen it!!

Duramax


----------



## DurtyDawgs47 (Jun 20, 2005)

sounds sexy!


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 20, 2005)

> you can get the allison in the 8.1, but not the 6.0. Just something to keep in mind!


NO,, but the 6.0 comes with the 4L80E trans which I have 255,354 miles on an original one right now.
I went shopping this morning and almost bought a 2002 2500HD w/6.0L 4x4 4 door full leather package.. Guy wants $22, 900 but we couldn't come to terms with my trade in... Maybe i'll re-think it and go talk some more tomorrow


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 20, 2005)

Snakeman said:
			
		

> But who would want to?
> 
> The Snakeman


A straight man


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 20, 2005)

GAGE said:
			
		

> Answer...   BFG 285/75/16 All Terrains!     Problem solved!


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jun 20, 2005)

Look boys,GM has been behind for years, Ford and Dodge has been kicking there tail for ever.Ford has had the International and Dodge has has the cummings and all Chevy has had until the Izusu is a gas converted piece of junk diesel and the 454.Just look at the line of vehicles avaliable from the leaders.Sorry but I was a chevy man till I drove a FORD.The FX4 got GM  on the ball to try and make their 4wd trucks at least look like 4wd.Drive what you want but atleast face the facts.


----------



## jason308 (Jun 20, 2005)

My Chevy looks like it's 4 wheel drive BECAUSE IT IS! Sitting an inch higher serves no purpose whatsoever to me, all I care about is ground clearance so you don't get hung up and that is fixed with the TIRES.


----------



## Heathen (Jun 22, 2005)

The Chevy rides better & if you will check out the truck trader mag, the Chevy holds it's value better than Ford & way better than a Dodge. As far as which has more power the stock versions aren't much different than one another.


----------

